# Unique Light Spring Salad



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 6, 2004)

Ok folks... Im going over to my dads for Mothers Day. (mom died 15 years ago from MS) And I want to make a unique salad that is light, yet bursting with flavor. No meat... or cheese (on the salad.. but CAN be in the dressing). Just lettuce. I dont care what lettuce. But a dressing that contains anything. When I say 'light' I dont mean calories. I mean something that is not like a spinch salad dressing or ceasar salad. Im willing to work my chef mojo on this guys.
Can you help?


----------



## ironchef (May 6, 2004)

*Arugula and Fuji Apple Salad*

This one has shaved cheese (use a vegetable peeler) on it, but it's really good...not sure to what your aversion of cheese on a salad is...and it's easy. get nice, fresh, and quality ingredients and this simple salad has complex and big flavor.

*Arugula and Fuji Apple Sald with Manchego Cheese, Dried Cherries, and a Citrus-Truffle Dressing *

*Serves 4 *

*Ingredients: *

2 1/2 c. of Fresh Baby Arugula 
2 Fuji Apples, cut into 1/4" Julienne 
1/2 c. Dried Cherries or Dried Cranberries 
1/4 lb. Manchego or Similar nutty Cheese 
Juice of one Lemon 
*4 Tbsp. Truffle Oil 
1 tsp. Kosher salt 
Fresh cracked Pepper to taste 

*Method:* 

Combine Arugula, Apples, and Cherries into a cold mixing bowl. Sprinkle the salt, lemon juice, truffle oil and lightly toss. Even distribute onto salad plates. Using a vegetable peeler, shave the Manchego cheese over the salad. Serve with fresh cracked pepper. 

*If you cannot find truffle oil, you can substitute a high quality Extra virgin Olive Oil to give a nice fruity flavor


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 6, 2004)

Its sounds great! But where can I find truffle oil? I have never had it. Is there a substitution? And Fuji Apples...... we dont have that here.   
Can I substitute? Or will it change the flavor too radically? 
Thanks IronChef!!!!


----------



## ironchef (May 6, 2004)

for the truffle oil, go to any gourmet or specialty italian market for it.

for the apples, use a firm, crispy type of apple like a granny smith if you cannot find fuji apples. don't use a red delicious or mcintosh type apple because texture wise, they are too mushy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 6, 2004)

Will do IronChef. Thanks again! I will make a small batch 1st before Sunday just to make sure I wont screw it up. Not to mention... I want to have some NOW!    It looks really good.


----------



## ironchef (May 6, 2004)

let me know how you like it. you can adjust the individual components (amount of oil, type of citrus, amount of citrus, etc.) to fit your desired taste as well.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 9, 2004)

A HOME RUN IronChef!!!!!!!!!! THANKS a million! I used cranberries by the way.    I bought the truffle oil... it aint cheep.  :?   But the taste and texture was very nice. Even my cousin who was VERY hungover ate an extra bowl. They ALL loved it and I own it to you and truffles.


----------



## lindatooo (May 9, 2004)

IronChef that sounded like a true winner!  Gonna try that!

I prepared the Chinese Chicken Salad from  the latest Cuisine At Home Issue (my favorite cooking magazine) and it was by far the best mean & green salad I've ever tasted! 

Every restaurant salad I've ever tried has left me more than cold...chilly in fact.  Either the meat is dried out or tasteless or too spicy.  This one was just right - the meat extremely tender and the dressing is nothing short of addictive!

Will post it with appropriate credits!


----------

